
The age of loneliness is killing us - kareemm
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/oct/14/age-of-loneliness-killing-us
======
_rpd
> British children no longer aspire to be train drivers or nurses – more than
> a fifth say they “just want to be rich”

British socialism is the least comprehensible of all socialisms.

------
zafka
Simply delightful!

